# Comment brancher son iPad a la tv pour lire des vidéos



## benguedj (7 Juin 2010)

Bonjour je recherche un moyen pour connecter mon iPad a la tv pour pouvoir regarder mes,vidéos a travers airvideo je ne sais pas si le câble tv pour iPod qui est compatible iPad,soit la bonne solution. Peut on l utiliser a part pour lire les vidéos stockées au bon format sur lipad ou peut on sen servir pour lutiliser a travers des applications?


----------

